# Gaggia MDF Grinder minor mod - Portafilter Holder



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's the first of a few mods that I'm contemplating making to the Gaggia MDF. It's a 5 minute job and only requires a screwdriver and a small-tooth saw such as a hacksaw.










One of the problems with the MDF grinder is that when you're dosing the grinds into the portafilter basket, you can't rotate your portafilter enough to get an even distribution throughout the basket. The arms of the portafilter holder on the MDF get in the way so you only have approx 90 degrees of rotation.










As a result you end up with a very uneven distribution in the basket. Although you can use Stockfleth and Weiss Distribution Technique afterwards to get a better distribution, the clumping in the basket and the closeness of the dosing chamber above it make it tricky to remove the PF from the MDF's portafilter holder without some of the grinds being scraped out and left behind.










I decided to shorted the arms, allowing me to rotate the portafilter more than 180 degrees.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Unplug the machine to avoid risk of electrocution.

Lean the machine on its side so you can see the base, and remove the four screws at each corner.

















Place the portafilter in the holder and rotate it beyond the limit of the arms. This will give you an idea where you need to cut the arms.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Now make the cut with the saw. The plastic will cut easily (I actually held the saw blade in my hand as I couldn't find my hacksaw.)


























Repeat on the other side


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

That's it. Quite embarrassed to call it a mod really, as it's such a little thing. But the improvement in distribution is significant.


----------

